# 68 gto restoration



## MWRITE (Jul 8, 2014)

restoring a 68 GTO and was wondering what supplier has the best fitting and quality fenders and doors. I have heard that some are nightmares to get to fit.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I have heard noting but bad about the fit of the 68 fenders. I am planning to put the heel patch panels on mine and go from there. I cannot speak to the doors, perhaps you can find a pair of fenders that need the heel patches. I would call AMES performance engineering and see if there have been any updates to the quality of their product.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

It's my understanding (though I may be wrong) that all the sheet metal is made by the same company. (fenders, hood, etc) Furthermore it's also my understanding that they all really stink - the fenders I mean. There are still parts cars out there (though I hate to volunteer that because there are less and less good LeMans and Tempests because they have all given their lives to keeping GTO's on the road.) The good news is that there are thousands of 1968 Pontiac a-bodies out there (the largest production year).

Good luck!


----------

